#  > The FaaDoO Engineer's Lounge >  > FaaDoOEngineers.com Court Room! >  >  Infraction for rishfu: Empty Posts

## FaaDoO-Engineer

User: rishfu
Infraction: Empty Posts
Points: 2

Administrative Note:


> VERY IMP



Message to User:


> Hi Rishabh
> 
> Kindly refrain from adding empty threads.
> 
> Do take care in future.
> 
> Regards
> Admin








  Similar Threads: mppeb sub engineer/revenue officer posts Jobs in  Ap state govt...lecturer posts MPPHED Zonal Coordinator, Consultant posts Recruitment 2012 Notification

----------

